
The $15 Minimum Wage Is Here. Why We Need $33 an Hour - MagicPropmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/04/nyregion/the-15-dollar-minimum-wage-is-not-enough.html
======
5555624
So the standard we should use in determining minimum wage is a "single parent
with two school-age children"? Yet in the following sentences, the author adds
another adult to the equation and says that a two-parent family with two
children would mean "that each parent would need to earn just over $16 an
hour." At $33 an hour, this two-parent family would be making close to
$140,000 and that's not mentioned.

I've always had an issue with people touting $15 an hour, since they don't
look at it from the standpoint of a yearly income. People tend to be surprised
it's only #31,200 a year for someone working 40 hours a week.

This article attempts to put things in perspective; but, I think it still
needs work.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Just an observation: By the time we get to $33 an hour the needed amount will
again be higher... Very possibly by a relatively larger ratio than 33/15.

